# Shed hunting



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

So I have reported these kids and a guy I've seen shed hunting two times in the last couple weeks,I know where they live and everything but the dnr hasnt done a thing. I was almost a half hour each time I've called and the operator says an officer will call me back and they haven't.what are your guys opinion on this?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Not to detract from your question, but what is the deal with shed hunting anyway? I'm admittedly niave but I guess i'm having a hard time seeing the value, are there that many people wanting antler handled knives? Is there a market somewhere for Chinese happy pills i'm not aware of? 

As far as getting the DNR's attention, can't help there, i'm sure it's in the "queue" and all call are handled in the order they were received or something. Are they on public land?


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

It's public land. It's just a hobby and a way to keep my dog working in the off season.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

id take pictures or video set up trailer cam on them returning , sucks they are getting a head start on you , while you have to sit and watch ... i bet they have a collection stashed somewhere out there ... so they can just come and get em all April one


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tumblweedkilla said:


> So I have reported these kids and a guy I've seen shed hunting two times in the last couple weeks... the dnr hasnt done a thing.


just curious how you know they haven't done anything?

Just my opinion, but just because you haven't seen any results doesn't mean that nothing has been done. I can think of two scenarios just off the top of my head: A) they are being watched and a case is being built prior to "doing anything". B) your perception of what the man and boy is doing is different than what the DWR found.

CAExpat -- yes, there is a very good market for antlers, which is exactly why so many people put such effort into collecting. It's all about dog chews. Go into your local CAL Ranch, IFA, or even Walmart and look at the dog chew toys and you'll find toys that are nothing more than a small section of antler.

https://www.google.com/search?q=antler+dog+chew 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Redbarn-Pet-Products-Inc-Solid-Bully-Antler-Dog-Chew-Jumbo/36912303

Antler value varies. An antler dropped this spring, in good condition, can be sold to buyers for anywhere from $9 - $15 per pound. Consider that a set of antlers on a mature bull elk could weigh up to 40lbs -- that's a hefty paycheck! This is why people go cuckoo for shed gathering. Those antlers are worth big money!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

CAExpat said:


> Not to detract from your question, but what is the deal with shed hunting anyway? I'm admittedly niave but I guess i'm having a hard time seeing the value, are there that many people wanting antler handled knives? Is there a market somewhere for Chinese happy pills i'm not aware of?
> 
> As far as getting the DNR's attention, can't help there, i'm sure it's in the "queue" and all call are handled in the order they were received or something. Are they on public land?


Some people collect them some sell them. 
They are intact valuable. At $7 per pound a large elk can be worth over $70 a side.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Well the person at the dnr office has told me twice they would have an officer call me to get all the details on the incidents and not once have they but maybe they are building a cause I'm just saying if they would of call me back or responded to the spot they would of had over an hour before they left and there foot prints literally from there porch and all through out the field and back home.


----------

